# Unique Movements and Exercises You Should Be Doing



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Lately, due mainly to time constraints, I’ve had to get creative in some of my workouts as far as how I perform an exercise. Case in point, if I have 15 minutes to do a workout (sometimes I only have ten!) and it’s back day, for example, I will employ intensity techniques as well as [...]

*Read More...*


----------

